# Augustine’s Confessions and the Pelagian heresy



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2020)

And which of my smaller works has been able to be more generally and more agreeably known than the books of my _Confessions?_ And although I published them before the Pelagian heresy had come into existence, certainly in them I said to my God, and said it frequently, “Give what Thou commandest, and command what Thou willest.” Which words of mine, Pelagius at Rome, when they were mentioned in his presence by a certain brother and fellow bishop of mine, could not bear; and contradicting somewhat too excitedly, nearly came to a quarrel with him who had mentioned them. But what, indeed, does God primarily and chiefly command, but that we believe on Him? And this, therefore, He Himself gives, if it is well said to Him, “Give what Thou commandest.” ...

For more, see Augustine’s Confessions and the Pelagian heresy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DTK (May 8, 2020)

This is a great citation, especially given its historical significance! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

